# Allergy doctor



## Bazzoni (Jan 5, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a doctor specialising in allergy testing, preferably in Nicosia area. We live in the North and I've seen the allergy doctor at the British Kolan Hospital twice which was a complete waste of money. My allergic reaction causes swelling of the lips and a rash, I wonder if it's related to an allergy to ramipril, my blood pressure medication. It'd be good to hear from anyone with similar experiences.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bazzoni said:


> Can anyone recommend a doctor specialising in allergy testing, preferably in Nicosia area. We live in the North and I've seen the allergy doctor at the British Kolan Hospital twice which was a complete waste of money. My allergic reaction causes swelling of the lips and a rash, I wonder if it's related to an allergy to ramipril, my blood pressure medication. It'd be good to hear from anyone with similar experiences.


This is one of the possible side effects of Ramipril, is there an alternative you can take, you need to see a doctor to have your medication reviewed, this does not need to be an allergy doctor, your medication needs revising/ discussing.


----------



## Bazzoni (Jan 5, 2015)

*Allergy*

Thank you for that. I feel it could well be ramipril as I've read similar cases on web of people who develop an allergy to a drug after several years of being on it. I've never suffered from any allergy before. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

No problem. Sometimes taking another drug can lead to a reaction to one you already taking too, always best to have it checked..plenty of alternative blood pressure medication available.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Bazzoni said:


> Thank you for that. I feel it could well be ramipril as I've read similar cases on web of people who develop an allergy to a drug after several years of being on it. I've never suffered from any allergy before. Thanks for your interest.


I used Ramipril but has changed to a generic called Enalapril. I have had no problems but changed because I buy them over the counter and the generic cost only 25% of the Ramipril

Btw this is the case with most medicines here


----------

